# Poverty pushing people into dog breeding... is it coming here, too?



## Lazhar Ichir (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi all dog lovers,
This won't be a great news...

As Africa becomes poorer and poorer, the criminality rises and so do the shortage of jobs, money and opportunities. It seems however that many citizens in these towns decided to make money by breeding dogs in their backyards and sell them to whoever is willing to pay for a guardian dog.

As you can guess, those dogs lack water, food, care and often live in repellent conditions. Puppy mills already are increase here in our countries and occasional irresponsible breeders are also becoming more and more frequent.

Do you all think that we are going to see the same situation appear here, near our homes?

Thank you!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

My opinion is that there are many more aspects of poverty that I am inclined to be concerned with. Dog breeding is probably the least of them - if in fact it is even associated or directly so with poverty vs outright greed.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tell me something new!

It's not only happening in Africa, It's happening in Europe and has been doing for a number of years.

Every Tom, Dick and Harry tries to cash in on it.


----------



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

Kentucky has the worst animal rights laws in the United States, and that's where I'm from, so we see it here a lot. Unfortunately, dog fighting is very common here so the idiots breed and abuse APBTs more than anything.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Amanda Jones said:


> Kentucky has the worst animal rights laws in the United States, and that's where I'm from, so we see it here a lot. Unfortunately, dog fighting is very common here so the idiots breed and abuse APBTs more than anything.


 the status of this just makes me so sad...i guess it's because there isn't enough money to fight it...


----------

